# Network Manager and Wireless Problems [solved]

## rahulthewall

I installed network manager and whereas I have no problems in connecting to a LAN network, but when it comes to wireless networks I am totally at a loss. I have a Intel®  3945 WiFi 802.11a/g wireless card and ipw3945 and ipw3945d are bot installed. However, Network Manager does not detect any wireless network. What is more, it does not even give me an option of choosing a wireless network. The logs are just full of this line:

Jan 18 00:03:43 wall NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.NotSupported - Access type not supported

Moreover when I boot into the kernel I get this error concerning the wireless card:

Unable to create the pid file /var/run/ipw3945d/ipw3945d.pid

If anyone has an answer to any of these problems, I would be thankful to him/her for an answer.

----------

## d2_racing

First, emerge --info

----------

## d2_racing

Also, did you compile ipw3945 against your current kernel ?

Also, what do you see when you run this :

```

# su -

# modprobe ipw3945

# iwconfig

```

----------

## rahulthewall

```

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2300 @ 1.66GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 Jan 2008 19:48:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ "

LANG="C"

LINGUAS="hi en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac accessibilty acl acpi alsa ao apm audiofile avahi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bonobo branding bzip2 cairo cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx dri dvd dvdr esd examples ffmpeg flac fortran gb gdbm glitz gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal iconv ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog java javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k libgda lm_sensors mad midi mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl php png pppd pulseaudio python qt-static quicktime readline realmedia reflection samba scanner session sndfile spell spl ssl svg syslog tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 videos vorbis wavpack wifi win32codecs wmp wxwindows x86 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xprint xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics joystick evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="hi en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

And yes, I did configure ipw3945 against my current kernel.

----------

## IamtheOne

I think this is a temporary failure.  When 2.4.24 comes out you will probably be using the iwl driver which supports rfkill.  If this error doesn't affect your wireless usage, you can safely ignore it.

What version of hal are you running?  Try switching between the latest versions of 0.5.9 and 0.5.10.

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

 *Quote:*   

> Unable to create the pid file /var/run/ipw3945d/ipw3945d.pid

 

This means that /etc/init.d/ipw3945d could not start. Make sure that /var/run/ipw3945/ exists and is chowned to the right user (ipw3945, if I remember right.)

If you're on 2.6.22 or newer, please do yourself a favor and switch to iwlwifi; it works a lot better.

----------

## rahulthewall

 *MostAwesomeDude wrote:*   

> What version of hal are you running?  Try switching between the latest versions of 0.5.9 and 0.5.10.

 

I am sorry, but I am relatively new to gentoo. The latest version in portage is 0.5.9.1-r3 and that is what I have installed. How do I switch to 0.5.10?

----------

## rahulthewall

 *MostAwesomeDude wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Unable to create the pid file /var/run/ipw3945d/ipw3945d.pid 
> 
> This means that /etc/init.d/ipw3945d could not start. Make sure that /var/run/ipw3945/ exists and is chowned to the right user (ipw3945, if I remember right.)
> 
> If you're on 2.6.22 or newer, please do yourself a favor and switch to iwlwifi; it works a lot better.

 

/var/run/ipw3945 exists and is chowned by ipw3945d. 

And the only reason I am not using iwlwifi is because it never worked when I was using arch and nor does it work for the other people who use arch and have the same laptop as I do. Therefore, using ipw3945.

----------

## rahulthewall

Some more doubts that I have:

When I installed network manager, I removed the following files

/etc/init.d/net.* but not /etc/init.d/net.lo

/etc/init.d/net

for that is what the [url=wik]http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager[/url]i recommended.

Now, I am thinking that maybe these files should be there after all. 

And moreover, I would need the following files

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 for the LAN

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 for the WLAN

If that is the case, and if I add all these three files (net, net.eth0 and net.eth1) to the default runlevel, would there be a clash between network manager and these configuration files. 

An explanation on this would be much appreciated.

----------

## rahulthewall

 *rahulthewall3000 wrote:*   

>  *MostAwesomeDude wrote:*   What version of hal are you running?  Try switching between the latest versions of 0.5.9 and 0.5.10. 
> 
> I am sorry, but I am relatively new to gentoo. The latest version in portage is 0.5.9.1-r3 and that is what I have installed. How do I switch to 0.5.10?

 

Me being stupid and idiot. Of course, I have to unmask it.  The mistake I was making was this:

```

emerge -av =sys-aps/hal-0.5.10

instead of

emerge -av =sys-apps/hal-0.5.10

```

A spelling mistake!! Hoping that this would solve my problem.

----------

## rahulthewall

Chaning the hal version did not help, external is still slow to mount, and that increases the gnome boot time a lot.

----------

## IamtheOne

There is a small bug in the networkmanager, there is a bug here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=205130

There is a patch there, if you are not comfortable with figuring out how to apply that patch, you can just wait till it is fixed in the official portage tree.

This bug has nothing to do with hal and you can downgrade back to your original version safely.

----------

## rahulthewall

The problem was not with network manager, but with my kernel configuration which was the main culprit. I fixed that and everything worked. Having said that network manager still did not work properly, and therefore I am using WICD now. All others who are having issues with NM, switch to WICD.

----------

